
One-day deliveries are breaking our cities - laurex
https://www.fastcompany.com/90442742/one-day-deliveries-are-breaking-our-cities
======
JCharante
I don't get the last bit, is it really better for traffic for me to Uber to a
shoestore that may be several miles away from me, than to use Amazon Wardrobe
to try on some shoes? Services with free return shipping have been invaluable
to me as a college student who doesn't drive, since I can just walk down to my
campus mailroom.

I suppose that as someone who primarily receives shipments at a centralized
location (a campus mailroom) then additional shipments don't really have a
marginal cost. This article mentions New York City, where I assumed that a lot
of people already lived in places with a centralized mailroom (at the base of
buildings). Maybe the problem is with smaller residential buildings that
disproportionately contribute to traffic?

~~~
lm28469
> I don't get the last bit, is it really better for traffic for me to Uber to
> a shoestore that may be several miles away

That's where we fucked up, you didn't have to travel miles to find local shops
back in the days, especially in large cities. I often try to buy local but
it's such a pain in the ass now that online shopping killed every small local
businesses. As always, convenience is a curse in disguise.

------
heelix
The 'fix' the article suggests are common 'lockers' folks would go to pick up
their stuff. Amazon has these - though they are not shared with other vendors.
Super convenient when flying back and forth to a location. I can amazon prime
a charger or something to a locker and have it in a day or two.

